# Show me...



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

This came from another forum. Basically you post a picture of something the person above you asked for.

e.g: If the previous poster said "show me something bright" I would reply with...










And so on.

OK, show me something fast


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something long


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Show me the money!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

show me something silly


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

show me something old.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^ I enjoyed that










something pink, yellow and green


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

^ you don't like to make it easy lol 










Show me something strange


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Show me something cute.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

show me something cold


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Makes me thirsty!

Show me something beautiful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

show me something glowing


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ wow










Show me something soft


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Show me something tacky. 
javascript:popDetail('98574837', 'Johner-Images-Royalty-Free', '', '', '94')


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me something wicked.


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

opps that was suppose to go under tackey ^


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ ha, that happens sometimes...so the next is wicked?










show me something awesome


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

inna sense said:


> show me something awesome












Show me something fast


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me something robotic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me something that isn't real.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Show me something expensive


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a $3 million diamond bra from the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show

show me a car


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

^ great save 









something you like.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

film

show me your favorite tv character


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me an angry rodent


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Show me something you would never do


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^Good idea









Show me a colorful hot air balloon.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me someone you think is pretty


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me the thing that should not be.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

this should not be

Show me something creepy


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

*







*

Show me something sexy


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me something creative.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That was very creepy










Show me something bouncy


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me freedom.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Freedom is manual labour jobs!! Huh...

Show me something full of love.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmm, my picture disappeared...



Show me celebration.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Show me something you haven't seen before.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zookeeper said:


>


me or him? 









an albino Indian

Show me a celebrity you can't stand


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha, hadta 

Show me the closest thing to heaven


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The Rocky Mountains.
Show me something courageous.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Terry Fox










Show me your favourite comfort food.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me a screenshot of your favorite Videogame.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me what you've been missing


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm missing my mp3 player 

Show me what makes you happy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Logan X said:


> .


First I saw toffee popcorn, then I thought honey coated cashew nuts ...what might this be???


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Poutine.

One of the things that make me happy (well nothing really makes me happy nowadays but yeah):










Show me something stupid


----------



## Twisted Muffin (Mar 18, 2010)

Show me some fairys!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me you


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Show me something on fire


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

OoooO nice picture










show me something you love


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me some history.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me the future


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me intelligence.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something high


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Show me something alcoholic


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

"I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."










Show me a big smile


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Show me something out of this world!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Show me something quiet.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me the one place you'd visit if you could (universal).


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Show me god.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me lunch


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

NVU said:


>


Pretty.










Gross. Brings back bad memories lol. :no

Show me the meaning of life


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

42


Show me a cumberland sausage ​


​


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

"To live is to suffer, to survive is to find meaning in the suffer". I like that quote. 

Dammit..









Show me ultimate pleasure!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me life


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me something you want to drive/fly/ride one day.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me extreme


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me a waterfall.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me the meaning of being lonely


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me your dream guy/girl


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Show me your idol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me what it takes


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me where a new journey begins


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Show me a paradox


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Show me a conundrum


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

show me a junket


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me what i should put in the place where my cold black heart used to be


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me a prehistoric feast


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

show me best. episode. ever.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

(this is what came up when i typed "psychotic episode" into google images)

Show me something with the letter S, I, P, N and E in it's name.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me a type of spider that scares you .


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate ALL insects- *shivers

Show my something spotty


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me orange.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Show me something awe-inspiring.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me organic


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^Wow!










Show me your favorite childhood memory.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My favorite childhood memory is watching my parents dance.

Show me something sweet.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something mind boggling


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Show me who you wish you could be


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sarah Killen
the ONLY chick Conan follows haha
or








Dita<3

Show me a movie you hate


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Show me a movie you love


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

my sister's keeper

show me your fingers


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Show me something that makes you laugh.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me your happiness


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^Funny










Show me an invincible, awesome, elderly person!


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Show me why the chicken crossed the road


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something wild


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 16, 2010)

wow, it's so funny!!:clap


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Show me Narcissism


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something orang with yellow spots...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the orange spot ladybird (the yellow dots are on the head)

show me an interesting food


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chocolate burgers!

show me something random


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

show me something you see everyday


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Cept the ones I make are NOT this pretty. 

Show me something you'd like to wake up to


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't decide between this,










and this,










Maybe Salma making me hashbrowns? Yeah, I think that's what I'mma go with.

Show me something you _don't_ want to wake up to.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Show me something dastardly.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe.

Show me something nerdy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

show me what is wrong with the world.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Show me someone you admire.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Goal is an irish organisation who work with people in third world countries - I admire anyone who goes out of their way to help others










Who me your toothbrush


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me your dream home.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Something modern










Show me something you wish you could own


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me a badass bunny.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

show me something painful


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Show me an illusion


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something messy


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Show me someone evil


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Show me something cuddly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Show me your first computer.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Show me a picture of your tattoo or favorite t-shirt.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Show me your pet...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me an 80's sitcom


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me something strange and beautiful.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ Fresh Prince first aired in '90 










Show me something that makes you go WTF


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My dream was very complex, but this can be included...

Show me the most interesting man in the world besides the man from the Dos Equis commercials


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me yo momma.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

show me your fav cartoon as a child


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Show me your favourite band.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Show me where babies come from.

(i can't remember if i did that one already and i'm far too lazy to go back and check)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Show me dry heat


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

Show me.... Penguin feet


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Easy one

Show me something angry.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

show me the last thing you drank


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

show me something that puts a smile on your face


----------



## Seth88 (Jul 26, 2010)

Show me the weirdest thing women do...!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Show me the best way to win a woman's heart


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

For me anyways - a guy + guitar = aw.....









Show me music


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Show me your favorite beverage


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

show me movement


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me everything


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Show me someone you truly respect


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^George Carlin

Show me something relaxing.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love george too.









Show me your favorite TV show


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Show me your favorite singer/band.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me nothing


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

show me knowledge


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

show me peace


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Show me something you do everyday


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Show me you without SA


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Me in the middle

Show me the light


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^You're cute.










Show me your foot


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

*
Show me IRONY!*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Show me the first thing you do every morning.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Show me your favorite beverage.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I think its a girl drink, but hands down strawberry daiquiris










Show me your 2nd favorite band


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me what you dreamed last night


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

with a buncha other crap

show me someone you want to punch in the face


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me some one you'd like to hug


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

<333333

show me your dream career


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

cant see your picture










Show me where you are from


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

it's conan haha









show me where your family is from


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me where you last went


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Show me someone/thing universally inspirational.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me something adorable


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ you changed it










show me something small


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i had to lol. i should've kept it though because hallways are pretty inspirational 









show me your favorite movie


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I think that's a repeat "show me", but it's okay, I'll cut you some slack:










Show me something that is good, bad, ugly and edible.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Durians

Show me a waterfall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Taken at Old Man's Cave in Ohio

Show me what you would give your mother.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

She loves all sorts of stuff that one can get snagged on!

Show me your favorite flower.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I Love Sunflowers so much

Show me your favorite ice cream flavor


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's my new favorite: Spumoni(ignore the ugly sprinkles). Italian ice cream with 3 flavors littered with chunks of nuts and cherry bits. It also as a bit of rum in it. I could eat spoonfuls all day :boogie

Show me your favorite pasta.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me something you want to share.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Show me your favorite thing to do.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

show me the thing you would most like to do


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

To go here










Show me your biggest fear!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me a cookie.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me a fictional character you wish you could bang


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me a cave.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*NICK CAVE

show me something hot
*


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Show me a pic of yourself. :b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...self-right-now-19861-post1497715/#post1497715

Show me your favorite style of dress


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me your favorite shoes


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Not mine, but I still love them.

Show me another planet.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something yummy


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

Show me something that reminds you of your childhood.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Show me something that angers you?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me a dinosaur


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me something symmetrical.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Starfish larva

Show me something magical.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me kudzu.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me someone dead you'd want to meet and have dinner with


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

show me the way


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me a mythical creature.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Chaaaaaarlie










show me something weird but cool


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me something in blue


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Show me a flag~


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Egyptian flag

Show me your leader


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

show me your favorite fictional character


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Show me a cute puppy.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me a warrior


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me an obelisk.


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

Show me a flying pig.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

haha, the perfect one for me 

show me someone weird


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me bread.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

show me a peacock


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Show me the meaning of life


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me a can of worms.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me your dream home.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.abundancetapestry.com/photos/dreamhouse.jpg

Show me what I'm looking for


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Show me how I can save 15% or more on car insurance.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Show me what there's just too little of


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Predicatable answer:

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...m/&t=1&usg=AFrqEzeSMBW9R_SL-xjcyDsGR--RBB70og

Show me something you are proud of.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

A poem I wrote:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/venting-with-a-poem-109830/

Show me the sunset


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

show me a good time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Show me an ice sculpture.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Show me William Shatner in a funny pose.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

show me someone with cool accent


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

(facebook guy)

Show me the meaning of being lonely


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Show me paradise


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

show me something that makes you feel good


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Show me the show me state


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Show me what will happen on 2012


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Show me something good to eat


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Show me your favorite cookies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Show me the most tropical island.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bora Bora

Show me something microscopic.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:blush

oops...Show me something that makes you happy.


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

My mum.

Show me something that makes you laugh like a lunatic.


----------

